# Any off the shelf - Teespring - Booster clones?



## fdkss03 (Apr 13, 2011)

Is there any software out there that has the same ecommerce model as the booster.com site or teesprings site? 

I have been following this model for a few years now, but not on the ecommerce level.

not sure if opentshrits can do this.


----------



## fdkss03 (Apr 13, 2011)

here is another site that does the same thing....

https://represent.com/
and
https://viralstyle.com/how-it-works


----------



## fdkss03 (Apr 13, 2011)

another.... Tfund - Crowdfunded Custom T-Shirts & Apparel


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am guessing those sites have spent a "small fortune" on development....


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Do you want to start your own service like teespring?


----------



## fdkss03 (Apr 13, 2011)

looking to change my website now (informational based) to an ecommerce site.

Basically allowing designs that I make for the customers, to then be put online, and sold as a pre-order fashion just like these websites do above. By showing the amount of shirts ordered, etc...


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Woocommerce has plugins that offer this functionality already. If you can't find it with some google searching, let me know and I'll post a blog post on how to do it.


----------



## Medic (May 13, 2015)

I am currently also researching this and came across another offering (TeeshirtSCRIPT) independent from Wordpress.
Have you pursued this with the Woocommerce plugin with success or did you choose something WP-independent like this?


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Here is a great new one just coming up www.printi.co

The site is a little different in the fact that it can launch campaign style sales and also online stores. Does all the mock-ups for you. It is in beta mode now but should be going full live soon.


----------



## Medic (May 13, 2015)

@BandPrints Thanks for your reply.

I think TeeshirtSCRIPT - Build your own T-shirt crowdfunding site is a little different as it offers a way to launch/host a Teespring/Buffer/Printi.co-ish site without the programming. So you can get a new domain and make a nice addition to an existing T-shirt shop.

And that is basically what I am searching for and wondering if anyone has attempted to do something similar.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Medic said:


> @BandPrints Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I think TeeshirtSCRIPT - Build your own T-shirt crowdfunding site is a little different as it offers a way to launch/host a Teespring/Buffer/Printi.co-ish site without the programming. So you can get a new domain and make a nice addition to an existing T-shirt shop.
> 
> And that is basically what I am searching for and wondering if anyone has attempted to do something similar.


I fully follow, I wasn't sure if you wanted to post designs and allow the company owning the site to produce the product or run your own campaign style site and find a fulfillment company for your clients.customers. I will look through my records and find a few more for you. My companies actually only prints for the campaign/kickstart websites and we see a lot of different ways to produce these sites.

The bigger concern to these types of sites in our eyes is the customer service and notifications of job status. We see it all the time that sites (printing side) over estimate turnaround times, and then the campaign sites promote these times. When a customer buys from such a site they have false expectations and the customer service costs for the campaign style site start mounting plus bad comments on social media and other places.

Before picking a site to run your campaigns on the core you want to look into would be the customer service, status updates, with easy support ticket opening. This way when issues do happen they are traced, tracked, and resolved.


----------

